# Verslavingen > Roken >  Stoppen met roken,effecten - Artikel

## Agnes574

Effecten van stoppen met roken

Als u wenst te stoppen met roken, doet u dat doorgaans beter vandaag dan morgen, want elke dag dat u niet rookt, is al een gewonnen veldslag. Toch kan het zijn dat morgen beter is dan vandaag. Is het nu bijvoorbeeld uitzonderlijk druk, hebt u veel aan uw hoofd of ervaart u al te veel spanningen, dan is nu misschien niet het beste moment om te stoppen.
Stoppen lijkt bij veel rokers beter te gaan wanneer ze er tijd kunnen voor uittrekken. Probeer het dus ook wanneer u wat extra vrije tijd hebt, of tijdens een vakantie. Ja, stoppen met roken is een bewuste keuze, een weloverwogen beslissing, die u best inplant. Het gaat immers om een ingrijpende verandering in uw leven.

Enkele tips:
* vermijd periodes waarin u privé-problemen hebt en/of problemen op het werk;
* hou rekening met uw omgeving: kies een periode waarin u omringd wordt door mensen die u aanmoedigen. Als uw collega"s roken, verdient de vakantie dan weer de voorkeur;
* kies bij voorkeur een gelukkige gebeurtenis als startdatum, zoals uw verjaardag;
* noteer die datum in grote letters in uw agenda en deel ze mee aan al wie u kan aanmoedigen.

Zelfs verstokte rokers, die al jaren de ene sigaret na de andere hebben opgestoken, kunnen zowel op korte termijn als op lange termijn voordelen plukken van het stoppen. Verder roken is sowieso nooit een goede keuze.
Uiteraard doen ook rokers die al gevolgen van het roken ervaren, er goed aan te stoppen. Het risico op luchtwegeninfecties of bijkomende kankers vermindert gevoelig.
Patiënten met een hartziekte die stoppen met roken, herstellen beduidend beter en hebben ook een betere prognose dan patiënten die blijven roken na een hartinfarct. Kankerpatiënten die blijven roken, hebben een verhoogd risico op een tweede kanker tot 20 jaar na het vaststellen van de eerste, terwijl de effecten van de behandeling mogelijk verkleinen en de negatieve neveneffecten vergroten.

Stoppen voor de zwangerschap?
Als u stopt met roken zodra u zwanger wordt, dan zal het geboortegewicht van uw baby net zo evolueren als dat van een niet-rokende moeder. Maar beter is nog dat u stopt vanaf het moment dat u een kinderwens heeft.

Verrijk uw leven. Stop met roken
Stoppen met roken is een uitstekende zaak. Uw lichaam wordt er niet alleen gezonder op, het leven zelf wordt ook smaakvoller en lekkerder. Dat merkt u al na twee dagen. Hieronder vindt u een tabelletje met wat u allemaal van positieve effecten kunt verwachten.

Positieve effecten op korte termijn
Tijd na de rookstop --> Positieve effecten op de gezondheid
20 minuten --> De bloeddruk en polsslag bereiken opnieuw hun normale niveau; de bloedcirculatie in handen en voeten verbetert.
8 uren --> De nicotine- en koolmonoxidegehaltes in het bloed verminderen met de helft, het zuurstofgehalte wordt weer normaal. Het risico op een hartaanvalt daalt.
24 uren --> De koolmonoxide wordt helemaal uit het lichaam verwijderd. De longen verwijderen het slijm en de andere resten van het roken.
48 uren --> Er is geen nicotine meer in het lichaam. De smaak- en geurzin verbeteren indrukwekkend.
72 uren --> Het ademen wordt gemakkelijker. De luchtpijptakken ontspannen zich en het energieniveau verhoogt.
2-12 weken --> De bloedsomloop verbetert.
8 weken --> De slaagkansen bij het ondergaan van een willekeurige operatie zijn weer gelijk aan die van een niet-roker.
3-9 maanden --> Het hoesten, de piepende ademhaling en de ademhalingsproblemen verbeteren omdat de longen 5 tot 15% beter werken

Positieve effecten op lange termijn
Tijd na de rookstop --> Positieve effecten op de gezondheid
5 jaar --> Het risico op een hartaanval is nog slechts half zo groot als toen u rookte.
10 jaar --> Het risico op longkanker is nu ook nog slechts half zo groot als toen. Als u stopt met roken vóór de middenleeftijd, vermijdt u het risico met meer dan 90%.
10-15 jaar --> Het risico op een hartaanval is nu even groot als dat van een niet-roker.

Ontwenningsverschijnselen
Wanneer u stopt met roken, krijgt u ook met een aantal minder leuke effecten te maken: de ontwenningsverschijnselen. De belangrijkste oorzaak hiervoor is dat uw lichaam plotseling geen nicotine meer krijgt, terwijl het er zo gewend aan was geworden. Deze lichamelijke en geestelijke verschijnselen zijn vervelend, maar verder onschadelijk en gelukkig maar tijdelijk. Vaak krijgt u te maken met één of meerdere van deze verschijnselen:
* Duizeligheid
* Ontwaken "s nachts
* Concentratieverlies
* Zin in een sigaret
* Depressie
* Rusteloosheid
* Irritatie en agressie
* Verhoogde eetlust


(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## rastarebel

top informatie

----------


## Constance

ik ben in Spanje naar het ziekenfonds toegegaan en onder leiding van een psycholoog en dokter leer ik stoppen met roken, zeer effectief en helpt. Wil je meer weten mail mij dan Constance
[email protected]
Ik rookte al 50 jaar en ben er nu bijna vanaf

----------

